# THIS WEEKEND fun and food RUNNING BEAR



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great deal! Too bad it conflicts with the OAA Fields in Peterborough...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> Sounds like a great deal! Too bad it conflicts with the OAA Fields in Peterborough...


When will the carnage stop?..... come on clubs.... Lets all work together... please.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, at least for the "big" shoots. Running bear sounds like one of the bigger events (although strangely I've yet to attend it?), as are the fields (at least for the paper punchers). Be good to avoid having these run concurrently...


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*this weekend fun and food Running Bear*

Ted, the blueberries suffered a severe frost early in the season and are few and far between in this area. so my friend, as far as I know,there will be no blueberry pies at the shoot.

For all those that will be attending, you might want to consider bringing extra footwear. Because of the heavy rains in the last week, there will be a few wet spots unless we get 80 degree, sunny, breezy weather for the next two days.

Take care driving and be safe. See you at the shoot.

Pointystim


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoody123:

The Running Bear has alsways been held the weekend after the long weekend in August. As far as I know, it has only been the last two years that the OAA Provincials and the Running Bear have been in conflict. That being said, it is what it is.

Pointy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Dates and berrys*

Running bear has always been the same date ..... and the berrys oh no , ok ok lemon marainge close second mmmmmmmm


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*running bear..*

you guys have been running after that bear as long as I've been shooting.. I came close to winning twice way back.. I think Carl jones beat me by only a few points for the overall..

it use to be at the missle base up on the hill.. 

G


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Ted, I don't know what, if any, pies will be brought by that individual members wife. I do know, as do youi, that whatever she brings will be nummy.


Ontario, its been a while since we moved to the Hwy 17 location. Come on back and see our "new" digs. 

As stated previously, on other threads, those who attend seem to have a good time.

pointystik


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

pointystik said:


> Ted, I don't know what, if any, pies will be brought by that individual members wife. I do know, as do youi, that whatever she brings will be nummy.
> 
> 
> Ontario, its been a while since we moved to the Hwy 17 location. Come on back and see our "new" digs.
> ...


ya I should go back.. I've moved down a while now and I think your tournament conflicted with one at Jim-bows for the longest time when I was up their.. but I'll be at OAA feilds in Petersbeeroh..

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*getting ready*

Filling the magic bus up with gas and getting rid of some at the pump out station lol can`t wait , we`re still trying to decide food or booze in the fridge lol daughter can`t make it this year shes working but want`ed to go badly, enjoyed it so much last year... Hope the weathers good as a swim in the lake is so refreshing.... See you guys there be safe and terrible shooting if your in my class..... lol :darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*North Bay shoot*

Ted don't forget your meds...you know how you get, have all on tap ready to go even those darn ceasers LLLLOOOOLLLL :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Welllll??????*

How was it?? I already read Dwayne's post on how he was discriminated against. Did anybody actually have FUN??? You know, what this shoot has always been about?? 

I couldn't make it, had to work at Bass Pro for Bushnell this weekend.

Rob


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Anybody take any pictures. This is close to home for me and I might like to attend next year. Wouldn't mind knowing what camping and the course looked like.


----------



## LIFETIMEGIRL (Aug 11, 2008)

*Fun?*

3d, you bet we had fun, it was great, just like any other year, just a little wetter :wink:.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3D-GURU said:


> How was it?? I already read Dwayne's post on how he was discriminated against. Did anybody actually have FUN??? You know, what this shoot has always been about??
> 
> I couldn't make it, had to work at Bass Pro for Bushnell this weekend.
> 
> Rob


Everyone I talked to at the shoot had fun just like every other year. Our group had a blast and props to NBBA, excellent job as always. I didn't take any pics however, it was a bit moist at the shoot! I think my feet are still drying out

Some excellent scores were posted in all classes even though it was the middle of monsoon season It was good to see a womens open class on the board with several shooters, great scores ladies! The course was well laid out, great signage, targets in good repair and the food and door prizes were excellent.

Thanks again and see ya next year!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*open minded*

Yes this club goes the mile last year put in ladies trad class this year ladies open class Yes a club that is open minded and listens to shooters requests.. kudos guys great job..... more blueberry pies though next year ming lol


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Running Bear*

As two years ago I had a blast this year and like GWN said i think my feet are dry now!

Hats off to All the NBBA staff best weekend of the year and see ya next year

You have the floor for a year Nuge congrats!!!

Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> As two years ago I had a blast this year and like GWN said i think my feet are dry now!
> 
> Hats off to All the NBBA staff best weekend of the year and see ya next year
> 
> ...


Thanks Bri! That crispy I won off you is going on the wall buddy


----------

